# [OPEN] Lys' Crafting Service - 402 Recipes (incl Golden Tools, Celeste, Seasonal) for Materials, DIYs



## Alyx (May 19, 2020)

_~::Shop sign by Teddy345::~

*Update 6/29 - learned Stacked magazines, Standard umbrella stand, Barbed-wire fence

Please READ THE WHOLE POST before posting*_

I am able to craft a total of 402 different recipes, including all of the *golden tools (but I do not have any gold nuggets, you must provide them), a few Celeste, and ALL Summer seasonal DIYs*. I do not time travel and I am not looking to purchase nor trade for any of the upcoming seasonal DIYs (I prefer to acquire them myself). I have a lot of materials so I am able to craft _most_ items without needing materials. The materials I have an abundance of are iron nuggets, softwood, hardwood, wood, bamboo pieces, young spring bamboo, clay, stone, tree branches, weeds, wasp nests, cowries, giant clams, sand dollars, sea snails, and coral. This list is very long, so it would be best for you to press ctrl-F.

To best get my attention if you've responded to my thread, please drop me a PM or like this post.

*Payment: the materials to craft, and any [**DIYs I'm missing**] if you have them. Not asking for bells, NMTs or TBT.

Any item that has a * beside it has required materials that I do not have enough of.*



Spoiler: Long list of DIYs I can craft



*BOLD - Special (current seasonal, shell and Celeste items)*

Acoustic Guitar (8 softwood, 3 iron nugget)
Angled Signpost (2 hardwood, 3 softwood)
Apple chair (10 apple, 4 wood)*
Apple rug (6 apple)*
Apple wall (20 apple)*
*Aries rocking chair (3 star fragment, 2 aries, 1 gold, 5 stone)**
Armor shoes (4 iron)
Aroma pot (3 clay)
Axe (1 flimsy axe, 3 wood, 1 iron)
Bamboo basket (7 bamboo piece)
Bamboo bench (8 bamboo piece)
Bamboo candleholder (3 bamboo piece, 2 clay)
Bamboo doll (6 young spring bamboo)
Bamboo drum (3 bamboo piece, 2 softwood)
Bamboo floor lamp (8 bamboo piece)
Bamboo flooring (15 bamboo piece)
Bamboo-grove wall (7 young spring bamboo, 3 bamboo shoot)*
Bamboo hat (10 clump of weed)
Bamboo lattice fence (6 bamboo piece)
Bamboo lunch box (4 bamboo piece)
Bamboo noodle slide (7 young spring bamboo, 3 wood)
Bamboo shelf (15 bamboo piece)
Bamboo-shoot lamp (4 young spring bamboo, 5 bamboo shoot, 4 clay)
Bamboo speaker (3 bamboo piece, 1 iron)
Bamboo sphere (3 bamboo piece)
Bamboo stool (5 bamboo piece)
Bamboo stopblock (3 bamboo piece)
Bamboo wand (6 young spring bamboo, 3 star fragment)*
Barbed-wire fence (4 hardwood, 2 iron)
Barbell (10 iron)
Barrel (5 wood, 2 iron)
Basement flooring (10 stone)
Basket pack (6 young spring bamboo)
Beekeeper's hive (3 wasp nest, 5 wood)
Birdbath (6 stone)
Birdcage (8 wood)
Birdhouse (2 wood, 5 softwood)
Blue rose crown (6 blue roses)*
Blue rose wreath (10 blue roses)*
Bonfire (1 campfire, 10 wood)
Bonsai shelf (1 cherry-blossom bonsai, 1 pine bonsai tree, 8 wood)*
Boomerang (3 hardwood)
Brick fence (6 clay)
Brick oven (8 clay, 2 iron, 6 wood)
Brick well (8 clay, 5 wood, 1 flimsy shovel)
Butter Churn (4 wood, 2 iron)
Cabin wall (15 hardwood)
Campfire (3 tree branch)
Cardboard bed (4 cardboard box)*
Cardboard chair (1 cardboard box)*
Cardboard sofa (2 cardboard box)*
Cardboard table (4 cardboard box)*
Cherry dress (8 cherry)*
Cherry hat (5 cherry)*
Cherry lamp (10 cherry, 2 clay)*
Cherry rug (6 cherry)*
Cherry speakers (10 cherry, 2 iron)*
Cherry umbrella (7 cherry)*
Cherry wall (20 cherry)*
Chic cosmos wreath (10 black cosmos)*
Chic rose crown (3 purple roses, 3 black roses)*
Chocolate herringbone wall (15 softwood)
Clackercart (2 hardwood, 6 softwood)
Classic-library wall (10 book)*
Classic pitcher (4 clay)
Clothesline (10 tree branch)
Coconut juice (1 coconut)
Coconut wall planter (1 coconut, 5 weed)
Cool pansy wreath (10 purple pansies)*
Corral fence (6 wood)
Cosmos shower (5 pink cosmos, 3 iron)*
Country fence (6 hardwood)
*Crescent-moon chair (7 star fragment, 1 large star fragment) - I have one already crafted for sale/trade**
Cute rose crown (3 pink roses, 3 orange roses)*
Cutting board (2 hardwood, 1 iron)
Dark tulip crown (5 black tulips)*
Dark wooden-mosaic wall (15 wood)
Decoy duck (4 softwood)
Deer decoration (8 softwood)
Deer scare (3 bamboo piece, 8 stone, 3 weed)
Destination signpost (4 hardwood, 8 softwood)
Doghouse (10 wood, 7 hardwood)
Drinking fountain (8 stone, 2 iron)
Firewood (8 wood)
Fish bait (1 manila clam - since you can't give me manila clams I have to provide - but this means I'll need more time)*
Fishing rod (1 flimsy fishing rod, 1 iron)
Flat garden rock (20 stone)
Flimsy axe (5 tree branch, 1 stone)
Flimsy fishing rod (5 tree branch)
Flimsy net (5 tree branch)
Flimsy shovel (5 hardwood)
Flimsy watering can (5 softwood)
Floral swag (10 weed) - I have a DIY recipe card for this
Fossil doorplate (1 fossil, 2 stone)
Fountain (1 drinking fountain, 20 stone, 8 iron)
Fruit basket (1 apple, 1 pear, 1 cherry, 1 orange, 1 peach)
Frying pan (2 iron)
*Galaxy flooring (5 star fragment, 1 large star fragment)**
Garbage-heap flooring (2 empty can, 2 boot, 2 old tire)*
Garbage-heap wall (2 empty can, 2 boot, 2 old tire)*
Garden bench (12 wood, 4 iron)
Garden rock (15 stone)
Garden wagon (3 white hyacinth, 3 red cosmos, 3 yellow roses, 8 wood, 2 iron)*
*Gemini Closet (3 star frag, 2 gemini frag, 2 gold, 6 stone)**
Giant teddy bear (1 papa bear, 1 mama bear, 1 baby bear)
Gold-armor shoes (4 gold)*
Gold bars (3 gold)*
Golden arowana model (3 gold)*
*Golden axe (1 gold, 1 axe)**
Golden candlestick (2 gold)*
Golden casket (8 gold)*
Golden dung beetle (3 gold)*
Golden gears (1 gold, 3 iron)*
*Golden net (1 gold, 1 net)*
Golden rod (1 gold, 1 fishing rod)*
Golden shovel (1 gold, 1 shovel)*
Golden slingshot (1 gold, 1 slingshot)**
Golden toilet (6 gold)*
Golden wall (4 gold)*
*Golden watering can (1 gold, 1 watering can)**
Gong (6 iron, 5 wood)
Grass skirt (7 weed)
Grass standee (2 wood, 2 softwood)
Green grass skirt (7 weed)
Green-leaf pile (1 young spring bamboo, 10 weed)
Hanging terrarium (12 weed, 4 iron)
Hay bed (20 weed)
Hearth (2 bamboo piece, 5 iron, 4 clay, 5 hardwood)
Hedge (10 weed, 5 tree branch, 2 stone)
Honeycomb flooring (5 wasp nest)
Honeycomb wall (6 wasp nest)
Hyacinth crown (4 red hyacinth, 2 yellow hyacinth, 2 white hyacinth)*
Hyacinth lamp (5 purple hyacinths, 3 clay)*
Imperial fence (6 wood, 4 softwood)
Infused-water dispenser (2 apple, 2 pear, 2 cherry, 2 orange, 2 peach, 2 coconut)
Iron-and-stone fence (5 stone, 3 iron)
Iron armor (8 iron)
Iron closet (12 iron)
Iron doorplate (2 iron)
Iron fence (6 iron)
Iron frame (20 iron)
Iron garden chair (3 iron)
Iron gardent table (5 iron)
Iron hanger stand (3 iron)
Iron shelf (14 iron)
Iron wall lamp (4 iron, 2 clay)
Iron worktable (10 iron)
Ironwood bed (20 wood, 10 iron)
Ironwood cart (6 wood, 4 iron)
Ironwood chair (3 wood, 2 iron)
Ironwood clock (2 wood, 2 iron)
Ironwood cupboard (12 wood, 6 iron, 1 ironwood dresser)
Ironwood DIY workbench (12 wood, 6 iron, 1 mini DIY workbench)
Ironwood dresser (7 wood, 4 iron)
Ironwood kitchenette (4 wood, 3 iron, 1 ironwood dresser, 1 cutting board)
Ironwood low table (6 wood, 4 iron)
Ironwood table (12 wood, 6 iron)
Jail bars (5 iron)
Jungle flooring (10 weed, 10 clay)
Jungle wall (15 weed, 3 wood, 3 hardwood, 3 softwood)
Kettle bathtub (8 iron, 2 wood, 1 campfire)
Kettlebell (5 iron)
Knitted-grass backpack (20 weed)
Ladder (4 wood, 4 hardwood, 4 softwood)
Large cardboard boxes (5 cardboard box)*
Lattice fence (8 softwood)
Leaf umbrella (15 weed)
Light bamboo rug (6 young spring bamboo)
Lily record player (5 white lilies, 3 iron, 3 wood)*
Lily wreath (3 white lily, 3 red lily, 3 yellow lily)*
Log bed (30 hardwood)
Log bench (5 hardwood)
Log chair (8 hardwood)
Log decorative shelves (2 log bench, 3 hardwood)
Log dining table (15 hardwood)
Log extra-long sofa (2 log chair)
Log garden lounge (12 hardwood)
Log pack (3 wood, 5 hardwood)
Log round table (15 hardwood)
Log stakes (3 wood)
Log stool (4 hardwood)
Lucky gold cat (2 gold, 1 lucky cat)*
Magazine rack (2 magazine, 4 wood)*
Manga-library wall (10 magazine)*
Manhole cover (3 iron)
Matryoshka (5 softwood)
Medicine (1 wasp nest, 3 weed)
Medium cardboard boxes (4 cardboard box)*
Mini DIY workbench (3 wood, 3 hardwood, 3 softwood, 2 iron)
Modern wood wall (5 wood, 5 softwood, 5 hardwood)
Money flooring (50,000 bells)*
Mossy garden rock (15 stone, 15 weed)
Mountain standee (4 wood, 5 softwood)
Mum crown (2 red mum, 2 yellow mum, 2 white mum)*
Mum cushion (3 yellow mum, 10 weed)*
Music stand (8 hardwood)
Natural garden chair (6 hardwood, 2 iron)
Natural garden table (9 hardwood, 3 iron)
Natural mum wreath (10 green mum)*
Natural square table (4 hardwood, 2 iron)
Net (1 flimsy net, 1 iron)
Ocarina (5 clay)
Oil-Barrel Bathtub (1 oil barrel, 1 campfire, 2 stone)*
Old-fashioned washtub (3 softwood)
Orange dress (8 orange)*
Orange end table (10 orange, 4 wood)*
Orange rug (6 orange)*
Orange wall-mounted clock (10 orange, 2 wood)*
Outdoor bath (20 stone, 1 shovel)
Palm-tree lamp (4 coconut, 4 wood, 4 clay)
Pan flute (7 young spring bamboo)
Pansy table (5 yellow pansy, 3 hardwood)*
Pansy wreath (3 yellow pansy, 3 white pansy, 3 red pansy)
Paw-print doorplate (3 wood)
Peach chair (10 peach, 5 wood)*
Peach dress (8 peach)*
Peach hat (5 peach)*
Peach rug (6 peach)*
Peach surprise box (10 peach, 4 softwood)*
Peach umbrella (7 peach)*
Peach wall (20 peach)*
Pear bed (10 pear, 6 softwood)*
Pear dress (8 pear)*
Pear rug (6 pear)*
Pile of zen cushions (3 zen cushion)*
Plain sink (6 wood, 4 clay, 1 iron)
Plain wooden shop sign (6 wood)
Pond stone (10 stone)
Pot (5 clay)
Potted ivy (5 weed, 5 clay)
Pretty tulip wreath (3 orange tulip, 3 pink tulip, 3 purple tulip)*
Purple hyacinth crown (6 purple hyacinth)*
Raccoon figurine (6 clay)
Recycled boots (2 boot)*
Recycled-can thumb piano (1 empty can, 1 wood, 1 iron)*
Ringtoss (2 wood, 2 softwood)
Robot hero (1 rocket, 1 gold armor, 30 rusted part, 90 iron, 10 gold)*
Rocking chair (3 wood, 5 softwood)
Rocking horse (5 softwood)
Rope fence (4 iron)
Rose bed (10 red rose, 5 wood)*
Rose wreath (3 red, 3 white, 3 yellow)*
Rustic-stone wall (5 stone, 5 clay)
*Sandy-beach flooring (1 sea snail, 1 venus comb, 1 sand dollar, 1 coral, 1 giant clam, 1 cowrie)**
Sauna heater (6 stone, 3 iron, 3 wood)
Scarecrow (3 tree branch, 5 weed)
Scattered papers (1 document stack)*
*Shell arch (3 sea snail, 3 venus comb, 3 sand dollar, 3 coral, 3 giant clam, 3 cowrie) - I have the DIY recipe card for sale*
Shell bed (5 giant clam, 3 clay, 4 stone)*
Shell fountain (5 giant clam, 3 stone)*
Shell lamp (2 giant clam, 3 clay)
Shell partition (4 venus comb, 4 conch)*
Shell rug (3 giant clam)*
Shell table (7 sand dollar, 3 clay)*
Shell wand (3 summer shell, 3 star fragment)*
Shell wreath (1 summer shell, 1 sea snail, 1 sand dollar, 1 coral, 1 giant clam, 1 cowrie)*
Shellfish pochette (2 giant clam, 6 summer shell)**
Shovel (1 flimsy shovel, 1 iron)
Signpost (2 hardwood, 3 softwood)
Silo (12 iron, 6 hardwood, 12 clay, 12 stone)
Simple DIY workbench (5 hardwood, 1 iron)
Simple well (15 stone, 1 flimsy shovel)
Simple wooden fence (6 softwood)
Sleigh (8 wood)
Slingshot (5 hardwood)
Snazzy pansy wreath (3 orange pansy, 3 blue pansy, 3 yellow pansy)*
*Space shuttle (5 star fragment, 10 iron)**
Spiky Fence (8 hardwood)
Stacked-wood wall (15 hardwood)
Stacked magazines (6 magazine)*
Stack of books (5 book)
Stall (12 wood)
Standard umbrella stand (3 iron)
*Star clock (3 star fragment, 1 iron)*
Star wand (1 large star fragment, 3 star fragment)*
Starry garland (10 star fragment)*
Starry wall (5 star fragment, 1 large star fragment)*
Starry-sands flooring (3 summer shell, 1 sandy beach flooring)**
Steamer-basket set (6 young spring bamboo)
Steel-frame wall (8 iron)
Stone arch (90 stone)
Stone axe (1 flimsy axe, 3 wood)
Stone fence (4 stone)
Stone lion-dog (24 stone)
Stone stool (3 stone)
Stone table (8 stone)
Stone tablet (12 stone)
Straw fence (10 weed, 3 wood)
Street piano (1 upright piano, 1 painting set)*
Succulent plant (10 weed, 1 empty can)*
Swinging bench (5 wood, 7 softwood)
Tall garden rock (60 stone)
Tall lantern (18 stone)
*Taurus bathtub (3 star fragment, 2 taurus fragment, 1 gold, 8 stone)**
Tea table (12 hardwood)
Terrarium (12 weed, 2 iron)
Tiki torch (5 tree branch, 5 wood)
Timber doorplate (2 wood, 1 pink rose)
Tiny library (3 book, 5 wood)*
Tire stack (3 old tire)*
Tire toy (1 old tire)*
Trash bags (1 empty can, 1 boot, 1 old tire)*
Tree branch wreath (10 tree branch)
Tree standee (5 wood, 8 softwood)
Trophy case (24 hardwood, 3 gold, 6 iron)*
*Tropical vista (5 summer shell)**
Tulip surprise box (5 red tulip, 3 softwood)*
Ukulele (5 hardwood)
*Underwater flooring (3 summer shell, 3 coral)*
Underwater wall (3 summer shell, 5 coral)**
Unglazed dish set (3 clay)
Vaulting pole (5 softwood)
Vertical-board fence (8 wood)
*Water flooring (6 summer shell)**
Water pump (2 iron, 6 clay)
Watering can (1 flimsy watering can, 1 iron)
Wave breaker (10 stone, 10 clay)
Western-style stone (30 stone)
Wild-wood wall (15 wood)
Windflower crown (2 red windflower, 2 orange windflower, 2 white windflower)*
Windflower fan (3 red windflower, 2 iron)*
Wooden-block bed (1 wooden-block toy, 17 softwood)
Wooden-block bench (1 wooden-block toy, 4 softwood)
Wooden-block bookshelf (1 wooden-block toy, 3 softwood)
Wooden-block chair (1 wooden-block toy, 3 softwood)
Wooden-block chest (1 wooden-block toy, 12 softwood)
Wooden-block stereo (1 wooden-block toy, 5 softwood, 2 iron)
Wooden-block table (1 wooden-block toy, 8 softwood)
Wooden-block toy (3 softwood)
Wooden-block wall clock (1 wooden-block toy, 2 softwood, 1 iron)
Wooden bookshelf (5 book, 10 wood)
Wooden bucket (3 wood, 1 iron)
Wooden chair (6 wood)
Wooden chest (16 wood)
Wooden double bed (30 wood)
Wooden end table (8 wood)
Wooden fish (3 wood)
Wooden full-length mirror (5 wood, 1 iron)
Wooden-knot wall (15 hardwood)
Wooden low table (10 wood)
Wooden-mosaic wall (15 wood)
Wooden-plank sign (5 hardwood)
Wooden simple bed (18 wood)
Wooden stool (4 wood)
Wooden table mirror (3 wood, 1 iron)
Wooden toolbox (4 softwood, 2 iron)
Wooden wardrobe (12 wood)
Wooden waste bin (4 wood)
Woodland wall (15 weed, 9 softwood)
Zen fence (3 iron, 3 clay, 3 stone)
Zen-style stone (30 stone)



Spoiler: OLD Seasonal (Cherry blossom, Bunny Day) - I have no materials for these at all



Blossom-viewing lantern (6 cherry blossom petal, 4 hardwood)
Cherry-Blossom bonsai (6 cherry-blossom petal, 2 hardwood, 3 weed, 3 clay)
Cherry-blossom-petal pile (5 cherry-blossom petal)
Cherry-blossom pochette (6 cherry-blossom petal)
Cherry-blossom pond stone (10 stone, 3 cherry-blossom petal)
Cherry-blossom umbrella (7 cherry-blossom petal)
Cherry-blossom wand (3 cherry-blossom petal, 3 star fragment)
Outdoor picnic set (10 cherry-blossom petal)
Sakura-wood flooring (5 cherry-blossom petal, 10 wood)
Sakura-wood wall (5 cherry-blossom petal, 10 wood)
Bunny Day Arch (2 earth, 2 stone, 2 leaf, 2 wood, 2 sky, 2 water) EGGS
Bunny Day bag (1 earth, 1 stone, 1 leaf, 1 wood, 1 sky, 1 water) EGGS
Bunny Day bed (1 earth, 1 stone, 1 leaf, 1 wood, 1 sky, 1 water) EGGS
Bunny Day crown (1 earth, 1 stone, 1 leaf, 1 wood, 1 sky, 1 water) EGGS
Bunny Day fence (1 earth, 1 stone, 1 leaf, 1 wood, 1 sky, 1 water) EGGS
Bunny Day festive balloons (1 stone, 1 wood, 1 water) EGGS
Bunny Day Flooring (2 earth, 2 stone, 2 leaf, 2 wood, 2 sky, 2 water) EGGS
Bunny Day glowy garland (1 earth, 1 stone, 1 leaf, 1 wood, 1 sky, 1 water) EGGS
Bunny Day lamp (4 wood egg) EGGS
Bunny Day merry balloons (1 earth, 1 leaf, 1 sky) EGGS
Bunny Day rug (1 earth, 1 stone, 1 leaf, 1 wood, 1 sky, 1 water) EGGS
Bunny Day stool (3 water) EGGS
Bunny Day table (4 earth) EGGS
Bunny Day vanity (4 leaf) EGGS
Bunny Day wall (2 earth, 2 stone, 2 leaf, 2 wood, 2 sky, 2 water) EGGS
Bunny Day wall clock (3 sky) EGGS
Bunny Day wand (1 wobbling zipper toy, 3 star fragment)
Bunny Day wardrobe (4 stone) EGGS
Bunny Day wreath (1 earth, 1 stone, 1 leaf, 1 wood, 1 sky, 1 water) EGGS
Earth-egg outfit (3 earth egg)
Earth-egg shell (2 earth egg)
Earth-egg shoes (2 earth egg)
Egg party dress (3 earth, 3 stone, 3 leaf, 3 wood, 3 sky, 3 water) EGGS
Egg party hat (2 earth, 2 stone, 2 leaf, 2 wood, 2 sky, 2 water) EGGS
Leaf-egg outfit (3 leaf eggs)
Leaf-egg shell (2 leaf eggs)
Leaf-egg shoes (2 leaf eggs)
Sky-egg outfit (3 sky egg)
Sky-egg shell (2 sky egg)
Sky-egg shoes (2 sky egg)
Stone-egg outfit (3 stone eggs)
Stone-egg shell (2 stone egg)
Stone-egg shoes (2 stone egg)
Water-egg outfit (3 water eggs)
Water-egg shell (2 water egg)
Water-egg shoes (2 water egg)
Wobbling Zipper toy (4 earth, 4 stone, 4 leaf, 4 wood, 4 sky, 4 water) EGGS
Wood-egg outfit (3 wood egg)
Wood-egg shell (2 wood egg)
Wood-egg shoes (2 wood egg)


----------



## -Zora- (May 19, 2020)

Hello! I'd be Interested in you making me a golden net, fishing rod, and shovel


----------



## TheSnail (May 19, 2020)

Hi! I’m interested in ironwood low table x2 and a fruit basket. I can provide materials. Any preferred tip?

edit: can I add the infused water dispenser too? Thanks!


----------



## Alyx (May 19, 2020)

TheSnail said:


> Hi! I’m interested in ironwood low table x2 and a fruit basket. I can provide materials. Any preferred tip?
> 
> edit: can I add the infused water dispenser too? Thanks!



Sure thing! I'll be back in an hour or so, I will let you know when I'm ready. I forgot to add my wishlist to the post - do you happen to have *[any of these]*? If not, 10k bells per item sound fair for tip?



-Zora- said:


> Hello! I'd be Interested in you making me a golden net, fishing rod, and shovel



sure thing! I have 3 gold nuggets I can use right now to craft them, I will be back shortly.


----------



## TheSnail (May 19, 2020)

Alyx said:


> Sure thing! I'll be back in an hour or so, I will let you know when I'm ready. I forgot to add my wishlist to the post - do you happen to have *[any of these]*? If not, 10k bells per item sound fair for tip?
> 
> 
> 
> sure thing! I have 3 gold nuggets I can use right now to craft them, I will be back shortly.



unfortunately not  but the igb I can do! I’ll provide that and the materials for all. Thanks!


----------



## djc3791 (May 19, 2020)

Could I get 3 gold watering cans? I can provide materials and don't mind paying 10k each as I don't have any of your wishlist items.


----------



## Horizn bound (May 19, 2020)

If the ironwood chair diy is available I will Pay 20k


----------



## Alyx (May 19, 2020)

djc3791 said:


> Could I get 3 gold watering cans? I can provide materials and don't mind paying 10k each as I don't have any of your wishlist items.



sure thing, I don't have any gold nuggets so if you'd like, I can come over and craft them at your island.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Horizn bound said:


> If the ironwood chair diy is available I will Pay 20k



yes, it's still available, and 20k is perfect for it. My island or yours?


----------



## Horizn bound (May 19, 2020)

My island is fine


----------



## Alyx (May 21, 2020)

bumpity


----------



## Alyx (May 22, 2020)

BUMP!!


----------



## loveclove (May 22, 2020)

Hey so I`m looking for any ironwood furniture... 
Also would like any gold tools. I have the nuggets.

What is in it for you?


----------



## Alyx (May 22, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Hey so I`m looking for any ironwood furniture...
> Also would like any gold tools. I have the nuggets.
> 
> What is in it for you?



really nothing in it for me, I just want to be nice. I can craft you one of each of the ironwood furniture that I've got. I have every gold tool recipe - slingshot, shovel, net, fishing rod, watering can. There are a couple things I'm looking for - it's a bonus if you have them but they're not absolutely necessary - looking for the black denim vest and the light blue belted dotted dress, as well as fake statues if you've got them. Otherwise, I accept tips in bells.


----------



## sailorcosmos (May 23, 2020)

Hi, I would love to get a chic cosmos wreath crafted! I can provide the 10 black cosmos, and I also can offer a fake valiant statue, if you would like one, plus bells as a tip?

Update: I also have the black denim vest and light blue belted dotted dress from your wishlist, and I would love to trade them for your bonsai shelf and coconut wall planter diys!


----------



## Alyx (May 24, 2020)

sailorcosmos said:


> Hi, I would love to get a chic cosmos wreath crafted! I can provide the 10 black cosmos, and I also can offer a fake valiant statue, if you would like one, plus bells as a tip?
> 
> Update: I also have the black denim vest and light blue belted dotted dress from your wishlist, and I would love to trade them for your bonsai shelf and coconut wall planter diys!



That would be perfect! Will send a DM shortly.


----------



## Alyx (May 24, 2020)

bumpity bumpers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2020)

I'd be interested in getting a golden net and golden shovel crafted.  I can provide the gold nuggets and the basic tools.  Does 5 fish bait and a 100k IGB tip sound fair?


----------



## Alyx (May 24, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'd be interested in getting a golden net and golden shovel crafted.  I can provide the gold nuggets and the basic tools.  Does 5 fish bait and a 100k IGB tip sound fair?



yes, that sounds more than fair! My island or yours?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2020)

Alyx said:


> yes, that sounds more than fair! My island or yours?


My island has been overtaken by flowers and hasn't seen ground space in a few weeks haha.  Is yours good?


----------



## Alyx (May 24, 2020)

bump, spots are open, check first post


----------



## Alyx (May 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## ellenjnguyen (May 25, 2020)

Hi! I'm interested in the log round table DIY, how many bells are you looking for?


----------



## Alyx (May 26, 2020)

ellenjnguyen said:


> Hi! I'm interested in the log round table DIY, how many bells are you looking for?



5 TBT sound fair? or 30k IGB?


----------



## tajikey (May 26, 2020)

I need:
Iron closet
Blue rose wreath

3 stacks of bait is my offer


----------



## Sosisa (May 26, 2020)

Could I get the Tiny library DIY swell as the Tulip surprise box DIY and the peach surprise box DIY?
and could you craft me the gold watering can(will provide materials ofc)
Are you ok with 4NMT?


----------



## Alyx (May 27, 2020)

Sosisa said:


> Could I get the Tiny library DIY swell as the Tulip surprise box DIY and the peach surprise box DIY?
> and could you craft me the gold watering can(will provide materials ofc)
> Are you ok with 4NMT?



hi there, I'm not really looking for NMTs right now as I already have so many. I'm mostly looking for TBT, IGB or fish bait.


----------



## Sosisa (May 28, 2020)

Alyx said:


> hi there, I'm not really looking for NMTs right now as I already have so many. I'm mostly looking for TBT, IGB or fish bait.


How much IGB or fish bait (or both) would you want for the things I listed? I don't really know how much to offer?


----------



## alisa111 (May 28, 2020)

hello I would like four garden bench please for 40K?


----------



## Alyx (May 28, 2020)

Sosisa said:


> How much IGB or fish bait (or both) would you want for the things I listed? I don't really know how much to offer?



would 1 stack of 10 fish bait + 75k bells be doable?


----------



## Sosisa (May 28, 2020)

Alyx said:


> would 1 stack of 10 fish bait + 75k bells be doable?


Sound great 
I'm GMT+3 so lmk when you're usually available (I'm not near my switch atm... probably will be in about an hour tho)


----------



## Alyx (May 28, 2020)

Sosisa said:


> Sound great
> I'm GMT+3 so lmk when you're usually available (I'm not near my switch atm... probably will be in about an hour tho)



Let's see... it looks like you are 8 hours ahead of me, what times are you available? I'm available most of the day, and all day Friday and Saturday.



alisa111 said:


> hello I would like four garden bench please for 40K?



40k is perfect, thanks! I'll send a DM with a Dodo code unless you'd prefer your island?


----------



## alisa111 (May 29, 2020)

Alyx said:


> Let's see... it looks like you are 8 hours ahead of me, what times are you available? I'm available most of the day, and all day Friday and Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 40k is perfect, thanks! I'll send a DM with a Dodo code unless you'd prefer your island?


Hello, yes please!


----------



## Sosisa (May 29, 2020)

PM'd you!


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 10, 2020)

how much is a golden watering can?


----------



## Alyx (Jun 11, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> how much is a golden watering can?



golden watering can is 1 gold nugget and 50k bells, if that's doable for you.


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 11, 2020)

What about 5 or 10 star fragments?


----------



## Alyx (Jun 12, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> What about 5 or 10 star fragments?



unfortunately as I don't have enough gold nuggets to create a watering can, I'd still need at the very least a gold nugget from you - as stated in the first post. sorry about that


----------



## Alyx (Jun 14, 2020)

bumperilla


----------



## AssassinVicz (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,

Is the gong diy recipe still available.

I have the pear umberella & peach wall recipe that you’re missing from the list and can offer them both for it !


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 14, 2020)

Alyx said:


> unfortunately as I don't have enough gold nuggets to create a watering can, I'd still need at the very least a gold nugget from you - as stated in the first post. sorry about that


I can get get you a gold nugget and 3 star fragments or 1 Aries fragment then.


----------



## Alyx (Jun 19, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> I can get get you a gold nugget and 3 star fragments or 1 Aries fragment then.



sorry for the late response, it's been a really tough week for me - are you still wanting your golden watering can? because I accept that offer, I'd like the 1 Aries fragment.


----------



## Alyx (Jun 20, 2020)

bumperino


----------



## nikchik (Jun 20, 2020)

Can I trade my shell wreath and rope fence for your wooden bookshelf and wooden chest?


----------



## izzyvixen (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi, Can I trade your shell bed and shell rug diy for the pastel teacup ride pls?


----------



## Alyx (Jun 20, 2020)

nikchik said:


> Can I trade my shell wreath and rope fence for your wooden bookshelf and wooden chest?



I have those already <3 thank you for the offer though!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



izzyvixen said:


> Hi, Can I trade your shell bed and shell rug diy for the pastel teacup ride pls?



hi, that's a good deal, I replied to your message!


----------



## A villager (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello! As I started only three days ago I have no cards for trade, but I'll be interested in knowing the prices for buying the followings: 

Peach Surprise Box  
Light Bamboo Rug 
Water Pump 
Bamboo Candleholder 
Pile of Zen Cushions 
Gong 
Tall Garden Rock 
Stone Lion-Dog 

Thank you beforehand!


----------

